# How to divorce from foreign country



## Vikash chaudhary (4 mo ago)

Me and my wife have been living separately since last 3 years. She never came back and filed for maintainance and fraud cases in indian court. I left the country when i tried everything but got tired of this harassment.
can i divorce her in foreign country without her consent.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Depends on where you live. I believe you can marry and divorce over the phone in Pakistan.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

No one can give you legal advice here. You have to speak to an attorney to get a reliable answer to your question.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Vikash chaudhary said:


> Me and my wife have been living separately since last 3 years. She never came back and filed for maintainance and fraud cases in indian court. I left the country when i tried everything but got tired of this harassment.
> can i divorce her in foreign country without her consent.


Where did you marry, usually have to follow divorce laws in that country


----------

